# 10 cách giúp trị ngáy ngủ hiệu quả



## Chin Chin (11/3/19)

_Nếu bạn hoặc người thân bạn mắc phải chúng bệnh ngáy ngủ thì thật là khó chịu đúng không nào? Hãy áp dụng ngay 10 Cách Giúp Trị Ngáy Ngủ Hiệu Quả của Thegioinem.com để khắc phục tình trạng này và không làm phiền đến giấc ngủ của bạn cùng giường nhé. _






10 Cách Giúp Trị Ngáy Ngủ Hiệu Quả​
Có thể bạn chưa biết, chứng ngủ ngáy đứng thứ ba trong số 3 nguyên nhân phổ biến nhất gây ra các cuộc ly hôn ở Hoa Kỳ và Vương quốc Anh. Với những người có thói quen ngáy ngủ ắt hẵn nên biết 1 vài "mánh khóe" nho nhỏ này để giúp bạn vượt qua sự khó chịu này và ngủ ngon hơn mỗi đêm nhé. Dưới đây là một số mẹo và thủ thuật có thể giúp bạn vượt qua được chứng bệnh khó chịu này.

*1. Nằm nghiêng khi ngủ*
Khi bạn ngủ trong tư thế nằm ngửa, phần lưỡi và vòm miệng sẽ sụp xuống phần sau của cổ họng làm hẹp thở và do đó gây ra các âm thanh ngáy khó chịu. Nếu bạn nằm nghiêng, cổ họng của bạn sẽ được mở ra và có khả năng lớn là chứng ngáy ngủ sẽ dừng lại.

*2. Thở bằng mũi*
Thở bằng miệng thường gây ngáy, vì vậy bạn nên cố gắng thở bằng mũi. Nếu cần thiết, bạn hãy sử dụng một số loại xịt mũi chuyên dụng để làm sạch mũi của mình trước khi ngủ. Việc đi ngủ với chiếc mũi thông thoáng còn giúp cải thiện đáng kể giấc ngủ của bạn đấy nhé.

*3. Giảm cân*
Tương tự như điều ở trên, nếu bạn đang thừa cân thì phổi và cổ của bạn sẽ chặn lượng không khí trong hệ hô hấp, gây ra ngáy. Tồi tệ hơn,  thừa cân béo phì còn làm tăng khả năng bạn bị ngưng thở khi ngủ.

*4. Sử dụng miếng dán chống ngáy*
Nếu bạn hoặc bạn cùng giường của bạn bị ngáy vì tắc nghẽn mũi, bạn có thể sử dụng các dải dán mũi đặc biệt để nâng và mở đường mũi, giúp cải thiện hô hấp, giảm viêm và giảm ngáy ngủ.

*5. Liên hệ ngay với bác sĩ:*
Nếu bạn bị ngáy nhiều, to và khó chịu, có thể đó còn là do vấn đề sức khỏe của bạn. Nhiều người từng bị vẹo vách ngăn, viêm mũi, viêm xoang mãn tính, u nang hoặc bất cứ chứng bệnh liên quan đến mũi nào khác đều có thể là nguyên nhân của chứng ngáy ngủ. Bạn nên đến gặp bác sĩ để có những phương pháp điều trị đúng đắn và hiệu quả nhất giúp cải thiện giấc ngủ.

*6. Liệu pháp tự nhiên*
Ngoài ra, bạn có thể thử sức đối với những liệu pháp tự nhiên. Cây tầm ma là một trong những lựa chọn tối ưu nhất cho người ngủ ngáy. Bạn Cho 1 cốc lá tầm ma khô vào 2 cốc nước sôi trong khoảng 10-15 phút rồi uống trước khi đi ngủ và bạn sẽ cảm nhận rõ ràng hiệu quả. Hoặc sử dụng những dược liệu thiên nhiên như trà tâm sen, thảo dược,..để giúp bạn dễ ngủ hơn nhé.






10 Cách Giúp Trị Ngáy Ngủ Hiệu Quả​
*7. Dùng bông bịt tai*
Nếu các biện pháp trên không hiệu quả và người bạn cùng giường của bạn không đồng ý với những sự can thiệp y tế thì một lựa chọn khác cho bạn là dùng bông bịt tai khi ngủ. Lưu ý là bạn không nên sử dụng biện pháp này mỗi ngày vì đôi tai của bạn cũng cần được nghỉ ngơi.

*8. Vệ sinh nhà cửa sạch sẽ*
Bệnh dị ứng là một trong những nguyên nhân chính gây ngáy ngủ, vì vây việc làm sạch nhà cửa, đặc biệt là phòng ngủ là điều rất cần thiết. Hãy sắp xếp nhà của gọn gàng, hút bụi và thường xuyên giặt rèm cửa, ga trải giường và gối của bạn. Nếu bộ chăn ga gối nệm nhà bạn ssex sử dụng quá lâu thì tót nhất bạn nên thay mới để đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe nhé, đặc biệt với những ai hay mắc phải bệnh dị ứng, viêm mũi, viêm xoang, bênh liên quan đến đường hô hấp...thì mình khuyên các bạn nên thay Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm theo đúng quy định sử dụng và vệ sinh định ký nhé.

*9. Xem xét chế độ ăn uống*
Chế độ ăn uống cũng làm ảnh hưởng nhiều đến chứng ngáy ngủ. Hãy cố gắng tránh dùng rượu nặng trước khi đi ngủ bởi rượu làm giãn cơ cổ họng, khiến cho việc ngáy dễ xảy ra hơn.

*10. Phương án cuối cùng*
Lưu ý, đây là phương án cuối cùng, chỉ sử dụng khi không còn cách nào khác. Nếu bạn đời của bạn đang rất mệt, mà sáng hôm sau có một cuộc họp quan trọng, thì cách tốt nhất bạn có thể làm ngay trong tình huống này là: Ngủ riêng!
Nghe có vẻ hơi cực đoan nhưng đó là cách hiệu quả để tái tạo sức lao động cho cả hai khi ngay ngày hôm sau có một công việc quan trọng.
Trên thực tế, có khá ít các cặp đôi chọn lựa phương án này vì các cách ở trên thường đem lại hiệu quả tương đối tốt.
_Nguồn: Brightside_​


----------

